# 76ers eye frontcourt depth



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The 76ers need to add depth to their frontcourt and The Philadelphia Inquirer reports the team is looking at [URL="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?playerId=94"]Primoz Brezec[/URL], Chicago restricted free agent [URL="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?playerId=3207"]Aaron Gray[/URL], Dallas restricted free agent [URL="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?playerId=3008"]Ryan Hollins[/URL], [URL="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?playerId=879"]Jake Voskuhl[/URL], Adonal Foyle and [URL="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?playerId=2466"]Jared Reiner[/URL].


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------

